# 2009 Touareg - AUX Input NON EXISTANT?



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

So is this a factory option only?
my 08 GTI had one stock - WTF?


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

FWIW NO input in armrest.... none in glovebox.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Chrom0sexual)*

If you have a base model then no it will not have it. You don't say what model you have or what packages it has.


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow. its 2009?!?!
its a friend's new car. damn


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chrom0sexual)*

If he has the cheap base radio, then he doesn't have one. I believe the same could be said for the cheapest base radio in the Golf. Your GTI isn't the cheapest base Golf, is it? He can add an AUX or an iPod/iPhone adapter pretty easily though with a Blitzsafe unit.


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

school me on blitsafe.... whats that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Chrom0sexual)*

Blitzsafe VW/M-LINK1 V.5  adapter that plugs into the CD changer plug on the back of the standard radio (or the nav radio too) to offer an iPod connector on the other end. This unit is now iPhone compatible.
Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 adapter that plugs into the CD changer plug on the back of the standard radio (or the nav radio too) to offer a pair of RCA female plugs.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockat,
I bought the Link1 V.5 from you a couple of months ago and my iPhone does not work with the Blitzsafe like my various iPods do. When I initially plug my iPhone it states it is not compatible and asks to be put in to airplane mode. I choose 'No', unlock the phone and am able to play and use it but it does not charge it. Is there something that needs to be set on the iPhone that is not required for a regular iPod? 
Thanks,
psstdave


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (psstdave)*

There is no need to put it into airplane mode. It doesn't effect the sound quality of the audio at all. I never put mine in airplane mode and use it daily. 
How long ago did you purchase it? Blitzsafe changed their cables probably a year ago because Apple changed the charging pins on the 3G iPhone from what it was on the iPods. If you still have the instruction sheet and it says it is iPhone compatible then Blitzsafe should swap the old cable (the part from the black box to the iPhone itself, not the entire unit) for a new one. If it was a pre-iPhone Blitzsafe M-Link, then you can buy a new cable for $20 or so. 
There is also an Scosche adapter sold on eBay and elsewhere the changes the pins too. I know this because the Schoche iPod adapter I have in my truck was the old version that didn't support iPhone 3G and I had to buy the adapter to make it charge it.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I bought it from you in April 2009. So if it is not charging my iPhone then do I have the wrong black iPod cable coming from the BS box or is there something wrong with the Blitzsafe unit? Do I swap this through you or Blitzsafe?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (psstdave)*

Does the connector for the iPod/iPhone have little buttons on the side that you squeeze to engage/disengage clips that hold the iPod in place? Is the plug rectangular with noticably rounded edges?
Or are there no buttons/clips and the plug is rectangular and more square/90 degree corners on the plug?
If it is the first one, then it is an early style cable and you need a new cable. If the latter, then it is the one that should be charging the iPhone and the unit is defective.
I am not actually sure when Blitzsafe went to the later style cable. I know that I had to purchase two new cables myself when I got an iPhone. One for my Touareg and one for my BMW.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It is the squeeze buttons. So how do I resolve this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (psstdave)*

Do you still have the instruction sheet to show it was purchased when they had already made the changeover? If not, then you would have to buy a new cable or the adapter I posted a link to from eBay.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

i am looking for the Blitzsafe documentation, but I have the receipt from when I purchased it from you. My receipt from you has the date of purchase and model number of the unit on it. I went to the blitzsafe site and it does state that the unit I have is compatible with the iPhone. Will you swap this cable out for me?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (psstdave)*

I have to check with Blitzsafe to see when they made the changeover. I know their info says so now but depends on when they made the change. Like I said, I had early ones in two of my cars and had to buy new ones myself.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I spoke with Blitzsafe and they stated that the updated cables on the V.5 began shipping to dealers in January 2009. I purchased mine in April 2009 and have always wondered why it never operated as advertised. Will you exchange my cable for the correct iPhone compatible cable that I should have received originally?


----------



## v3tXtc (Dec 2, 2009)

Does Blitzsafe (or anyone else for that matter) make an ipod adapter for 2009 Treg with the base factory head unit (SAT, Single CD Player) that does not disable the SAT radio? 
Does the base head unit have a CD changer input?
The web site link in a previous post does not include 2009.
Thanks.


_Modified by v3tXtc at 6:52 PM 12-1-2009_


----------

